# PPTP-GUI on OSX



## rampel (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi all,
I am looking for some one who has configured this and got a successful connection with adsl.
I am sure I have configured exactly as per instrucions, but when I launch I see two arrows - green and red - throbbing - but no connection and no error message either

tia
rampel


----------

